# Stallion recommendations - ID mare



## Bramblebear (7 April 2016)

I am looking to put my mare in foal next year and want to be prepared on stallion choice (so that I can make plans to see the stallions/offspring). My mare is pure ID, grey, 17hh, with King of Diamonds and Skippy lines. She has decent bone, relatively narrow/slightly sporty type (which I like), with a good temperament.

I am breeding the foal for my personal use, that is smart to look at with a calm and trainable temperament to hunt in the winter and do low-level dressage in the summer. 16hh plus, colour unimportant.

The only stallion I had in mind was Avanti Amorous Archie, but does anyone else have any recommendations? I would like to see more than one. Does not have to be full ID, but temperament and trainability are key as this horse will be home produced.


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2016)

If be inclined to either go full ID or full TB personally.
I can't help on the ID front but if you were thinking more along the lines of IDxTB then the one that springs to mind would be Sula Blue.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 April 2016)

Having seen Janet George's photos on here of her arab x ID's I would also go down that route, but not necessarily the same stallion that she used (H Tobago) as I would go for 'Is Orlow Ox'. 

http://www.hengsthaltung-kathmann.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=2&idart=288


----------



## cundlegreen (7 April 2016)

Faracat said:



			Having seen Janet George's photos on here of her arab x ID's I would also go down that route, but not necessarily the same stallion that she used (H Tobago) as I would go for 'Is Orlow Ox'. 

http://www.hengsthaltung-kathmann.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=2&idart=288

Click to expand...

that's a very, very nice stallion, and I'm not a huge fan of arabians!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 April 2016)

With a pure id mare I would be heading for Archie.  Perfect match for an all round horse that is likely to be very smart and move well.  Archie puts his temperament, looks and movement into his RID mares.  

I looked at Sirens Missile a while ago, very nice type if you want the TB x ID cross and not overly big.


----------



## scottyg (7 April 2016)

Stanley Grange stud are standing a lovely ID this year,  not sure for how many years though.    They also have up with the lark, who is very very nice.   so it may be worth your while taking a trip up to north Yorkshire to visit them


----------



## KautoStar1 (8 April 2016)

I know everyone loves Archie (as I do too) but there are some other very nice stallions on the register.  I really like Hillview Farm Milligan and Silver Wind Twister looks a smart lad.  He was on parade last season at the ID show and seemed a very level headed stallion.  Aye Aye Skipper is also worth a look.

There are also some deceased stallions on the list but with frozen semen available.  Alices Diamond Slipper was a very nice type.  As was Silver Jasper.

You'd need to check out their lines, not sure if they would cross with your mare.

There are also some nice TBs out there too which would make an ideal cross with an ID mare.

Personally I don't get the ID x Arab idea at all, although Janet certainly knows her stuff.  For me two very different types and would have thought the end result would be a bit of an odd shape !


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 April 2016)

Historically, arabs have been used to 'improve' IE add blood to other breeds. It's not a new idea at all (think of how arabs were used to create the TB, for example), it is tried and tested. Putting blood over bone, is a very traditional thing to do. The OP wants something with a nice temperament that is trainable, shorter than the mare and moves nicely enough for low level dressage. I don't see how Is Orlow Ox doesn't meet that criteria, or would produce an odd shaped offspring when his conformation is so fundamentally and universally correct?


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2016)

There are some suggestions on here which are undoubtably supporting some very nice stallions.  

Were your mare mine and were I breeding to keep,  then considering her size and what would probably be her accompanying substance,  I'd probably go for a TB and one that's known to produce decent stock.  Just consider how many cracking horses come out of Suffolks,  Percherons and the ID mares when put to decent TBs.  I'm convinced that with the right mare,  you can almost use a donkey,  but with the wrong mare,  you can take her to Sea The Stars,  and you would be disappointed.

I'm not sure which stallions are standing with Groomsbridge Stud at the moment,  but there will most certainly be something that's decent,  affordable,  and will produce what you're looking to breed.

Good luck,  and do let us know which path you take and the result,  please! 

Alec.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 April 2016)

That's very true Alec, the mare is so vital. It would be really nice if the OP would post a good photo of her.


----------



## Bramblebear (9 April 2016)

Thank you all for your suggestions. There is a lot to think about. I will post some photos of my mare shortly, although I'm not sure I have got any of her standing straight they will give you an idea of her type.

I am quite tempted to cross her with a bit of 'blood', probably a TB. She is the sportier/lighter side of an ID and I like that. My concern with crossing her with a pure ID is that I could end up with something larger and heavier than I would like for a horse to keep.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 April 2016)

Bramblebear said:



			Thank you all for your suggestions. There is a lot to think about. I will post some photos of my mare shortly, although I'm not sure I have got any of her standing straight they will give you an idea of her type.

I am quite tempted to cross her with a bit of 'blood', probably a TB. She is the sportier/lighter side of an ID and I like that. My concern with crossing her with a pure ID is that I could end up with something larger and heavier than I would like for a horse to keep.
		
Click to expand...

maybe an Anglo Arab would work if you want to add some refinement and something a bit finer.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 April 2016)

Someone had a super Persiflage filly on here the other day.

Link to the thread. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-of-the-year-has-arrived&highlight=persiflage


----------



## Bramblebear (9 April 2016)

This is her, a bad photo but you can get an idea of her build


----------



## no_no_nanette (10 April 2016)

There are some very nice ISH, TBs or TB X stallions standing in Ireland currently : have a look at Imperial Tiger (Puissance x Kings Servant) who is in his first year of standing and has an impressive international record; Barbara Hatton at Slyguff is getting some lovely (and very flashy!) stock from Pointilliste (Giants Casuseway xx X Alydar xx), and if anyone should know she should!; and there is a very nice but rather overlooked coloured stallion who is an Advanced eventer in his own right standing in Northern Ireland, Glenhill Gold, with Cullen Equine Solutions.  Also Well Chosen (Sadlers Wells X Kris) with Kedrah Stud in Ireland.  In the UK, how about the TB Sula Blue, again with an impressive eventing record of his own and some nice progeny hitting the ground; Amiro Z, Amigo Toss xx X Ramiro Z (over here for this season and available through Elite Stallions.  I bred a very nice hunter/eventer by him out of an ISH mare a few years back).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 April 2016)

What a nice mare. 

I know the photo isn't completely side on, but from it I would personally want to avoid a stallion that doesn't have really good angled hocks (so nothing on the straighter side) and a lovely, sloping shoulder.


----------



## Bramblebear (10 April 2016)

Faracat said:



			What a nice mare. 

I know the photo isn't completely side on, but from it I would personally want to avoid a stallion that doesn't have really good angled hocks (so nothing on the straighter side) and a lovely, sloping shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! 

You are spot on with the hocks. Definitely something I will be looking at improving.

I think I am most likely going to go with something lighter as opposed to a full draft. TB-wise I like the suggestion of Sula Blue and I also like the look of One More Tiger.

Whilst not sure on crossing to a full arab, I'm quite interested in the idea of an Anglo Arab stallion if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 April 2016)

Apart from Persiflage, there's Vekaam who is also an anglo-arab and Yawl Hillbilly is a nice performance PBA, his dam was 7/8th TB IIRC. The tobiano PBA Incandescent Flame is a nice stallion too. Those are the ones that spring to mind, I pay more attention to purebreds, so I'm sure that someone will come along with more knowledge about part breds than me.


----------



## irish_only (10 April 2016)

Bannvalley Pride of Midnight is producing some lovely stock with really nice temperaments.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 April 2016)

Faracat said:



			What a nice mare. 

I know the photo isn't completely side on, but from it I would personally want to avoid a stallion that doesn't have really good angled hocks (so nothing on the straighter side) and a lovely, sloping shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

She is indeed a decent sort,  and I'd bet that in real life she's probably nicer than her 'portrait'! 

She also,  as you say probably has rather straight hocks,  but nothing compared with a youngster which I once bred who was by Cummer Hero an ID.  I 'phoned a friend of a friend who had once been a travelling head lad and asked if it would bother him.  "Not in the least" he relied,  and the horse went on to jump to a very high level.  I somewhere have a pic of him being loose jumped over a 5" pole as a 5 yo and he was jumping off sawdust which was hock-deep (almost!).

Sickle hocks would bother me,  but overly straight wouldn't.

Looking at the pic,  she isn't a heavy ID so I remain of the opinion that a TB with substance (sic!) should suit her very well.

Alec.


----------



## Springs (11 April 2016)

Why not have a look at Springs Spirit, he is 75% tb with the rest made up of ID and AA which sounds ideal for your mare. He will be at the StallionAI open day on the 23 April in Shropshire along with 30 other stallions. Let us know if you need any further information.


----------



## Maesfen (11 April 2016)

Both Sula Blue and One More Tiger are good choices.  I have a OMT mare, admittedly full TB but has a fantastic temperament (like him) and has been fabulously easy for an amateur to produce with a fantastic pop, she comes alive when she's jumping but moves equally well for dressage although she finds it boring!

There's a lovely young stallion at Embla Stud near Stafford; Embla Top Gear.  He's by Maurice Minor (ID by Colman RID) out of a Ballinvella mare who did many seasons as a huntsman's horse.  He's not a heavy  type at all, very scopey.  Maurice has produced many good performance horses in all disciplines including Advanced dressage and eventing and Grade A's.  One of Maurice's fillies, Tara (proud to say I bred her out of an almost TB mare) was twelfth in the 4 yr old Osberton Young Event Horse Championships last year; would have been sixth except for her one and only pole down all year!

I've seen Spring's young horse with Hannah Bates and he's a bit special too; well worth a look.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 April 2016)

Bramblebear said:



			Thanks! 

You are spot on with the hocks. Definitely something I will be looking at improving.

I think I am most likely going to go with something lighter as opposed to a full draft. TB-wise I like the suggestion of Sula Blue and I also like the look of One More Tiger.

Whilst not sure on crossing to a full arab, I'm quite interested in the idea of an Anglo Arab stallion if anyone has any recommendations.
		
Click to expand...

sunray scelebrity is a really nice Anglo Arab his at the sunray stud, she is a really lovely mare I agree about going with something lighter I think she will throw something very nice let us know what's you go with


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2016)

I thought he was deceased.


----------



## Maesfen (12 April 2016)

Another to put into the mix would be Romarnic Ranger, by Fairlyn Gemini (AA) who has done a bit of everything and is now doing para dressage.  He was gelded but they still have semen for him. http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_14787.html


----------



## Asha (12 April 2016)

Maesfen said:



			Both Sula Blue and One More Tiger are good choices.  I have a OMT mare, admittedly full TB but has a fantastic temperament (like him) and has been fabulously easy for an amateur to produce with a fantastic pop, she comes alive when she's jumping but moves equally well for dressage although she finds it boring!

There's a lovely young stallion at Embla Stud near Stafford; Embla Top Gear.  He's by Maurice Minor (ID by Colman RID) out of a Ballinvella mare who did many seasons as a huntsman's horse.  He's not a heavy  type at all, very scopey.  Maurice has produced many good performance horses in all disciplines including Advanced dressage and eventing and Grade A's.  One of Maurice's fillies, Tara (proud to say I bred her out of an almost TB mare) was twelfth in the 4 yr old Osberton Young Event Horse Championships last year; would have been sixth except for her one and only pole down all year!

I've seen Spring's young horse with Hannah Bates and he's a bit special too; well worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

It's a very small world, I was drooling over Tara the other day, she's my sort of horse. Lovely.

As for springs spirit, he is lovely. Charlotte Clewlow has one of his daughters in for backing / producing  she is absolutely lovely. Taking everything in her stride. Another one I'd pinch


----------



## Maesfen (12 April 2016)

Asha said:



			It's a very small world, I was drooling over Tara the other day, she's my sort of horse. Lovely.

As for springs spirit, he is lovely. Charlotte Clewlow has one of his daughters in for backing / producing  she is absolutely lovely. Taking everything in her stride. Another one I'd pinch
		
Click to expand...

LOL, it is indeed!  Thank you, T is a bit special, so proud of her and CC.  Yes, seen that one, Katie?, she's stunning.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 April 2016)

Faracat said:



			I thought he was deceased.
		
Click to expand...

I think he is but they still advertise for breeding so assume they have frozen? could be wrong though


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 April 2016)

Maesfen said:



			Another to put into the mix would be Romarnic Ranger, by Fairlyn Gemini (AA) who has done a bit of everything and is now doing para dressage.  He was gelded but they still have semen for him. http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_14787.html

Click to expand...

romarnic ranger is really lovely he won the part bred Arab class at Herts county last year and took the championship.


----------



## Asha (12 April 2016)

Maesfen said:



			LOL, it is indeed!  Thank you, T is a bit special, so proud of her and CC.  Yes, seen that one, Katie?, she's stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Katie that's the one. I'm looking forward to watching her blossom this year.


----------



## hoof01 (18 April 2016)

Check out Cos Me is Black at the thorpley stud - also has a lovely grey draught - although CMIB is full draught he looks more sporty in my opinion and seems to have a temp to die for!


----------



## Lgd (18 April 2016)

Definitely look at Persiflage. Friend has just got a cracking filly out of her young mare (mare is out of an IDSH by Upton's Deli Circus)

Also have a look at Up With the Lark. he's been very successful eventing and is now doing pure dressage and is winning at PSG level


----------



## Alec Swan (18 April 2016)

Lgd said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Also have a look at Up With the Lark. he's been very successful eventing and is now doing pure dressage and is winning at PSG level
		
Click to expand...

He is,  but remains one of those horses that most would have like to have bred.  Whether he's a horse to breed 'from',  remains a different matter.

Alec.


----------

